# Recommend some games



## croma (Mar 30, 2015)

I currently have a lenovo y50 laptop and I am sort of new to PC gaming.I am playing watch dogs,mafia 2,saints row 3&4 atm.Can you recommend me some games.I like city building games, AOE like games(played stronghold, rise of nations), horror(metro 2033?),COD,BF etc.But the important thing is it should run without any lag.
PS.I have been experiencing lags on watch dogs .Is there any mod available that will increase the performance at the same time won't decrease the graphics ?Same is the case with sleeping dogs.I am getting around 10 fps while playing on y50 with 860m even after selecting 860m gpu


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Have a Look at this thread. I have made several lists for the best games. 

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/171949-tdf-pc-game-suggestion-thread-v2-0-a.html


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

croma said:


> PS.I have been experiencing lags on watch dogs .Is there any mod available that will increase the performance at the same time won't decrease the graphics ?Same is the case with sleeping dogs.I am getting around 10 fps while playing on y50 with 860m even after selecting 860m gpu



don't play those game on laptop, especially watch dogs. And your so called city building games (RTS) , you can play Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars, Company of Heroes , Warcraft III, Starcraft II. And for other type of game I would recommend GTA San Andreas, Bioshock Series, Resident Evil 4.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> don't play those game on laptop, especially watch dogs. And your so called city building games (RTS) , you can play Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars, Company of Heroes , Warcraft III, Starcraft II. And for other type of game I would recommend GTA San Andreas, Bioshock Series, Resident Evil 4.



Any specific reason for not playing watch dogs on laptop?


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Any specific reason for not playing watch dogs on laptop?



optimized as hell, no point giving heat to a mobility gpu for a game that can not smooth whatever you do.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> optimized as hell, no point giving heat to a mobility gpu for a game that can not smooth whatever you do.



I rarely had a problem with it. After a few patches it run smoothly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

Play Batman Arkham series and Darksiders series.


----------



## croma (Mar 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I rarely had a problem with it. After a few patches it run smoothly.


Can you give links to those patches.I checked the GPU on notebookcheck and found that it can handle both watch dogs and sleeping dogs comfortably. But watch dogs is giving me 23-35fps and sleeping dogs not even 10 fps.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

croma said:


> Can you give links to those patches.I checked the GPU on notebookcheck and found that it can handle both watch dogs and sleeping dogs comfortably. But watch dogs is giving me 23-35fps and sleeping dogs not even 10 fps.



Those were through uplay. 
BTW here is a link Far Cry 4 Live Updates | Ubisoft (US)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2015)

play Outlast and its DLC (pure Horror) and let me know if u didn't freak out


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I rarely had a problem with it. After a few patches it run smoothly.



Agreed. Played with all kinds of kadz and worse mod. Played with utter smooth frames and off-the-chart visual fidelity. WD dissipated the heat it received gradually but completely. The final patches of the game almost fixed all issues.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Agreed. Played with all kinds of kadz and worse mod. Played with utter smooth frames and off-the-chart visual fidelity. WD dissipated the heat it received gradually but completely. The final patches of the game almost fixed all issues.



You sideloaded the update or got it via website.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You sideloaded the update or got it via website.



Both. even patched some areas myself, got tutorial in youtube.

Later on just installed latest patch. Then applied Worse's Mod.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Both. even patched some areas myself, got tutorial in youtube.
> 
> Later on just installed latest patch. Then applied Worse's Mod.



I side loaded the updates and they ran beautifully.


----------



## croma (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry,I was out of station so couldn't reply.Will updating the gpu driver help in increasing the fps in any way ?My current driver version is 332.50.I haven't updated it after I bought the laptop.I read earlier on the Y50 thread that for some games , updating the driver helped but for the rest it caused lags etc.On another note,I am playing games when the laptop is plugged in(that's how we should play right!?).So will this cause any damage to the battery as it will be constantly charging and discharging ?
PS:Is GTA 4 worth playing.I haven't played any GTA after SA.If it is worth playing then only I will spend money on it.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> play Outlast and its DLC (pure Horror) and let me know if u didn't freak out


I think I will skip it


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

croma said:


> PS:Is GTA 4 worth playing.I haven't played any GTA after SA.If it is worth playing then only I will spend money on it.


its more than worth.


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 3, 2015)

Alok said:


> optimized as hell, no point giving heat to a mobility gpu for a game that can not smooth whatever you do.



Idk about you but it ran perfectly smooth on my PC every time I played it ( Ran smoothly even on a Laptop, Played it at least two times ).


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2015)

croma said:


> Sorry,I was out of station so couldn't reply.Will updating the gpu driver help in increasing the fps in any way ?My current driver version is 332.50.I haven't updated it after I bought the laptop.I read earlier on the Y50 thread that for some games , updating the driver helped but for the rest it caused lags etc.On another note,I am playing games when the laptop is plugged in(that's how we should play right!?).So will this cause any damage to the battery as it will be constantly charging and discharging ?
> PS:Is GTA 4 worth playing.I haven't played any GTA after SA.If it is worth playing then only I will spend money on it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Off topic... just wanted to say that your shop is crap. No discounts. Zero knowledge attendants.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Off topic... just wanted to say that your shop is crap. No discounts. Zero knowledge attendants.



I highly doubt that he is a Chroma representative...but well lets just bash him for choosing that alias-name.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

I think he will surely going to repent if he is not a chroma rep.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I highly doubt that he is a Chroma representative...but well lets just bash him for choosing that alias-name.


Afaik its croma. Not chroma.

And yes. That was the original plan.  


$hadow said:


> I think he will surely going to repent if he is not a chroma rep.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

I play CS Go, WoW and D3, DoTa 2 - mostly online, might not be your taste as i read the thread.


----------



## AshurainX (Apr 12, 2015)

I would recommend Rift/tera (mmorpg)and Planetside 2(mmofps), if ur into FTP stuffs. 750m runs them fine at the right settings so urs shouldnt have any problem. Also have u tried clash of clans using bluestacks? Ive a feeling ul love the game if ur into RTS. For an open world, id wait and try GTA5 on 860m. Watchdogs, saintsrows, sleepingdogs, Justcauses and Farcrys get boring after a few hours.


----------



## croma (Apr 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Afaik its croma. Not chroma.
> 
> And yes. That was the original plan.



Sorry to disappoint you guys , I am not a rep of Croma.Just created a username which i could remember easily  .FYI I bought my Y50 from thedostore and not from Croma.

- - - Updated - - -



AshurainX said:


> I would recommend Rift/tera (mmorpg)and Planetside 2(mmofps), if ur into FTP stuffs. 750m runs them fine at the right settings so urs shouldnt have any problem. Also have u tried clash of clans using bluestacks? Ive a feeling ul love the game if ur into RTS. For an open world, id wait and try GTA5 on 860m. Watchdogs, saintsrows, sleepingdogs, Justcauses and Farcrys get boring after a few hours.


I am afraid I won't be able to play any of those as I am having a limited internet connection(3g data card) and the ping is very high.I do play dota using my phone's 3g(~120ms in Garena).But thanks for your time  .I am skeptical about GTA 5  as I don't know whether it'll run with high graphics on my laptop.

- - - Updated - - -



Lenny said:


> I play CS Go, WoW and D3, DoTa 2 - mostly online, might not be your taste as i read the thread.


Can you tell me how much data is used during a 1 hour gaming session of dota 2 ?If it's low enough then only I will try it.

- - - Updated - - -

Also which racing game(s) is/are the best you think that will run on an 860m?I don't play F1 type game.Last racing game I played was NFS MW 2005(My pc's GPU couldn't handle the later ones  ).What do you think about Asseto Corsa ?


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2015)

croma said:


> Can you tell me how much data is used during a 1 hour gaming session of dota 2 ?If it's low enough then only I will try it.



D3 , WOW uses high ammount like 200 MB per hour (multiplayer). Single player D3 uses about 10 MB per hour. But for CS GO its nothing to worry about , will spend 5-10 MB I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

croma said:


> Can you tell me how much data is used during a 1 hour gaming session of dota 2 ?If it's low enough then only I will try it.
> 
> 
> Also which racing game(s) is/are the best you think that will run on an 860m?I don't play F1 type game.Last racing game I played was NFS MW 2005(My pc's GPU couldn't handle the later ones  ).What do you think about Asseto Corsa ?



For Dota 2 its around 60-80MB per hour of gameplay in game.

For Racing games you have plenty to play, as you have not played much in this genre.
1. Race Driver Grid
2. Dirt 2
3. Dirt 3

Grid 2 and Grid Autosport are also good but try Race Driver Grid first, it was awesome.
As for Assetto Corsetta, the game is really nice and developers are kind enough to support the game and actually listen to community while doing it. However its a simulation game which might put you off as the controls are much different than the regular arcade games that you have played. Play the games I have suggested, they will keep you busy for quite some time, after them think about AC.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2015)

Aside from games. 

1. Hearthstone
2. Final Fantasy Record Keeper

i would like to test most of the games on a booster - makes your game perform better - faster loading etc.

Recommending Dr. Booster (also Dr. Safety) while playing your favorite games.


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

Lenny said:


> 1. Hearthstone



+9999...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2015)

you can try League of Legends and Path Of Exile
never measured but i think both consume about 80 MB per 1 hour of gameplay


----------



## Lenny (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to play path of exile before. 

^


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I used to play path of exile before.
> 
> ^



Steam or Garena ? Also are you from India ?


----------



## Lenny (May 1, 2015)

Garena before dude. Not from India.


----------

